# Fuses to get rid of



## e_canuck (May 8, 2008)

Hi all.
I have looked at the amps pulled by my car ( still in ICE form ) and found it to be too High.

So I want to run a test again but with less accessories running.
As it would be after conversion, with a normal winter morning configuration.

Most of the fuses on the panel probably can be pulled for that test.










But I do not know what most of them are. Can anyone help?

Here is my transcript of all of them.

TURN-B/U Turn, Backup lights Keep
ERLS ?
BCM/CLU ?, Cluster
PCM ?
IGN MDL Ignition Module
F/P-INJ ?, injector?
AIR BAG Air Bag Keep
CRUISE Cruise Control None installed
ABS Anti Blocking System Keep
RFA BATT ?
MIRROR Electric Mirrors None installed
LT HDLP Left Headlight Keep
RDO/INTLP Radio, ? 
RT HDLP Right Headlight Keep
CLSTR Cluster lights Keep
EXT LP ?
CIG Cigar Lighter Keep
FOG Fog lights None installed
HORN Horn Keep
STOP/HZD Stop, hazard lights Keep
RR DEFOG ReaR deffoger Keep
PWR ACC Power Accessories None installed
02 HTR ?
HVAC ?
WIPER Wipers Keep
BCM ?
AMPL Amplifier? For the Radio?

Thanks for any help deciding.


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Give me the Year Make and Model of your conversion and I'll try to download the OEM accronym page for you.

Jim


----------



## e_canuck (May 8, 2008)

Jimdear2 said:


> Give me the Year Make and Model of your conversion and I'll try to download the OEM accronym page for you.
> 
> Jim


Hi Jim.

Cool stuff.

It is a 2001 Sunfire GT.

Thanks a lot.

DP


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi,

It is a big dicument ,what do you want a word doc or rtf can you take a zip file.

I might have to attach it to a pm.

Jim


----------



## e_canuck (May 8, 2008)

Jimdear2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is a big dicument ,what do you want a word doc or rtf can you take a zip file.
> 
> ...


Hi.

All of the above.

I am not shure how big a file can be attached to a pm.
We will find out.

Thanks.

DP


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

DP,

Had to do a zip in a normal response

Hope this list helps

Jim

PS sometimes your owners manual has translations of these Abbrevaitions.


----------



## e_canuck (May 8, 2008)

Hi Jim.

Thank you again for the list.

Some question remain.
Some of those acronym are just not defined, such as ERLS. And the Web isn't helpfull.

I now know enough to make an educated guest at the fuse that will remain for my test.

TURN-B/U Turn, Backup lights keep
ERLS Keep ?
BCM/CLU Body Control Module, Cluster Keep
PCM Powertrain Control Module Pull
IGN MDL Ignition Module Pull
F/P-INJ Fuel Pump, injection Pull
AIR BAG Air Bag Keep
CRUISE Cruise Control None installed Pull
ABS Anti Blocking System Keep
RFA BATT Remote Function Actuation Keep
MIRROR Electric Mirrors None installed Pull
LT HDLP Left Headlight Keep
RDO/INTLP Radio, ? Keep
RT HDLP Right Headlight Keep
CLSTR Cluster lights Keep
EXT LP Exterior light and LP? Keep ?
CIG Cigar Lighter Keep
FOG Fog lights None installed Pull
HORN Horn Keep
STOP/HZD Stop, hazard lights Keep
RR DEFOG ReaR deffoger Keep
PWR ACC Power Accessories None installed Pull
02 HTR Oxygen Sensor Heater Pull
HVAC Heater Ventilation Air Conditioning Keep
WIPER Wipers Keep
BCM Body ControlModule Keep
AMPL Amplifier? For the Radio? Keep

DP


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Two suggestions,

Did you look in your owners manual, quite often there is a discription of the abbreviation in a list under fuses.

Go ask the dealer

Jim


----------



## rich18325 (Aug 17, 2008)

If you look on Autozone .com they have many of the wiring diagrams in their repairs section.


----------



## e_canuck (May 8, 2008)

Hi guys.

Ran a test on Sunfire. Before pulling any fuses the car would use 65A.
After pulling the fuses with wipers, rear defog, lights and fan it uses 45A.

That's 540W. Still more than I wanted to see. I will live with it.

Thanks all.

DP


----------

